# Illusionist Locket



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 31, 2008)

In the movie _The Illusionist_ there is a necklace, a locket, which is significant to the plot but also a curiosity because of its remarkable design. 

I looked into this a little and have found that some such lockets are available for purchase on Ebay. And there are videos on YouTube on how to make such a locket. Has anyone else researched this? Any thoughts on this locket, how to make it, or how to go about buying one like it? 

Colgante ILUSIONISTA Illusionist Locket PENDANT RED BOX - eBay (item 300227632895 end time Jun-03-08 06:42:58 PDT)

Illusionist Solid-Photo Locket! (working heart pendant) - eBay (item 190224602529 end time Jun-02-08 19:10:26 PDT)

Forums - I built an illusionist locket necklace pendant.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3jwVMIz4PQ]YouTube - How to Build the Locket from the Illusionist[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0nOp39btu4]YouTube - Heart Locket 'The Illusionist'[/ame]

[ame=http://www.metacafe.com/watch/837342/the_illusionist_pendant_locket_necklace_replica_evadedia/]The Illusionist Pendant Locket Necklace - Replica - Evadedia Video[/ame]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 8, 2008)

It is very nice.


----------

